# DIY foam target



## Nstephan21 (Mar 20, 2019)

Recently got this idea from a guy. Homemade target made out of 2 sheets of foamular from your local Home Depot or Lowe’s. Pretty inexpensive and has lasted 3 years for him so far. Looking to make one myself. 

What other durable homemade targets have y’all had experience making? Curious to see different designs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordonS (Mar 22, 2019)

Few layers of old rug are amazing as a back drop


----------



## rich_cardoso (Jul 5, 2014)

The problem I had with these kind of foam targets is the foam leave residue on your arrow...you can get the residue off with scott brite or something g similar...I have made a carpet target but I need to redo...the bad thing with the carpet targets is you cant really put target faces on without like cardboard some something like that...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstephan21 (Mar 20, 2019)

rich_cardoso said:


> The problem I had with these kind of foam targets is the foam leave residue on your arrow...you can get the residue off with scott brite or something g similar...I have made a carpet target but I need to redo...the bad thing with the carpet targets is you cant really put target faces on without like cardboard some something like that...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Did they leave residue even with arrow lube? My 3D target did the same thing until I added arrow lube. Heard a lot of good things about using carpet too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_cardoso (Jul 5, 2014)

Nstephan21 said:


> Did they leave residue even with arrow lube? My 3D target did the same thing until I added arrow lube. Heard a lot of good things about using carpet too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No honestly I didnt try it with the lube...worth a try...I still use my carpet one for like a backstop have had it in use for over 6 years....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstephan21 (Mar 20, 2019)

rich_cardoso said:


> No honestly I didnt try it with the lube...worth a try...I still use my carpet one for like a backstop have had it in use for over 6 years....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I may try both then! Thanks for the info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyyoung385 (Mar 25, 2019)

holds up well


----------



## htieknilrac (Dec 12, 2018)

This is awesome. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Hunter5280 (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice DIY


----------



## jjentringer3921 (Jul 7, 2016)

nice work


----------



## SamLewey (Aug 20, 2018)

Nice!! Going to steal


----------



## Lygris (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks and sounds better than cheap walmart foam blocks, going to have to try it!


----------



## bamabowhunter19 (Mar 19, 2008)

How do broadheads do in it or have you tried?


----------



## SUFFERTHEJOY777 (Mar 26, 2019)

I like it.


----------



## jakebrake1968 (Feb 14, 2019)

3 years out of it? that's impressive.


----------



## Ljt200 (Aug 28, 2015)

Do you know how deep the target is? Seems like a great idea.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedgehog23 (Feb 24, 2014)

how deep/wide is that approximately?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## wvmci (Mar 20, 2019)

My daughters would have arrows sticking out of the building behind it :embara:


----------



## Justinmcgrath (Jan 19, 2016)

Great idea.


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

hedgehog23 said:


> how deep/wide is that approximately?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Cut nine 16 x 32 inch pcs from each 4x8' sheet of Foamular. Six 16" pcs 32" long from the 8' length..Youre left with a strip 16" wide by 8', cut into three 32" pcs.
36" high by 32" wide. 16" thick.


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

wvmci said:


> My daughters would have arrows sticking out of the building behind it :embara:


There have been, lol


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

bamabowhunter19 said:


> How do broadheads do in it or have you tried?


They do pretty good. As you can see, I didn't change shooting locations with them often enough, got lazy. It now has a couple areas where I get pass thrus


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

anthonyyoung385 said:


> holds up well


Shuffling the layers occasionally helps a lot


----------



## PONO (Aug 9, 2018)

I actually took a 70" flat screen tv BOX, packed it tight with plastic bags (it took a long time to fill), and covered every inch with duct tape. The thing is a beast and has held up like a champ. 100% free


----------



## Semperfisurveyo (Feb 24, 2019)

PONO said:


> I actually took a 70" flat screen tv BOX, packed it tight with plastic bags (it took a long time to fill), and covered every inch with duct tape. The thing is a beast and has held up like a champ. 100% free


I’ve done similar. 

Stops arrows well, but the cardboard did not fair well for more than one Arizona summer.


----------



## nato300 (Jan 24, 2016)

i'll have to try that


----------



## bowdomino (Jun 1, 2016)

Not sure what the cost of a larger DIY target might be, but I picked up a used collegiate archery target from some guy on craigslist for $150. This thing is 6' x 4' and about 18" thick. It'll last thousands of shots!!


----------



## PenguinsGuy22 (Sep 25, 2017)

Greta idea! Thanks!


----------



## rezdog (Jul 18, 2016)

great idea, looks like im going to have a weekend project


----------



## Smck (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks good


----------



## Hunter5688 (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## skipatrol (May 27, 2018)

looks great


----------



## stantonupson (Jan 4, 2019)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Nstephan21 (Mar 20, 2019)

Finished mine recently! Works great and a perfect backstop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredoldguy (Mar 5, 2016)

If the residue sticks to the arrow Just buy a dozen more. It's only money


----------



## Big Pard (Jul 23, 2018)

Good design


----------



## BobbyBouche (Sep 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## tomserbus (Dec 17, 2017)

Slick!


----------



## Short Shot (Apr 17, 2019)

You wont catch me ever using that stuff for a target, but if it works for you then nice job.


----------



## pborowick (Jul 14, 2009)

I have taken large burlap bags and stuffed them full of heavy duty plastic bags from an insulation installer. If you want a flat face you can take a piece of 2" rigid insulation board (or glue two 1" together) and cut it to fit inside the bag then stuff the bags behind it. Doesn't work for broadheads but its great for target points.


----------



## Kenjataimu (May 1, 2019)

How often do you find yourself replacing the burlap?


----------



## pborowick (Jul 14, 2009)

I used the burlap bags that they use for shipping wool in. https://www.sheepman.com/shop/shearing-clipping/wool-bags-burlap/ (not recommending that website, just an example)
I would guess that one of those lasted me well over 3000 arrows. They are nice and tall so you have a lot of face to shoot.


----------



## jordonS (Mar 22, 2019)

Icused some heavy cotton fabric from the discount section of fabric land spent like $3 CND filled it with old clothes and some.free clothes from kijijo works amazing stops my 70# and pulls out like butter ended up a little over a meter tall

https://youtu.be/9MB0O43TYVE


----------



## jordonS (Mar 22, 2019)

I hang it with some tarp clamps and paracord weighs close to 200lb probably my next one will be plastic bags for the weight reduction


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

Simple


----------



## klukdog (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone use foam rubber, like couch cushions? Do they leave residue on arrows?


----------



## lttl_grimmy (Feb 4, 2009)

klukdog said:


> Anyone use foam rubber, like couch cushions? Do they leave residue on arrows?


I have taken straight couch cushions and bound 2 to 3 together with bailing twine. They hold up really well, have always stopped all of my arrows and I have never noticed any residue left on my arrows from them. Hitting the bailing twine doesn't cause any problem either as it has so many strands that if you hit it it just separates. Only problem is attaching a target face and the last bunch I made got thrown away by my brother in law...he thought he was doing me a favor throwing away trash left out in the field.


----------



## caden.shonk (Aug 28, 2016)

Nice idea


----------



## Nursery Rat (Nov 23, 2018)

Can you shoot broadheads in it. It looks like it would work?


----------



## Erion10x (Jan 28, 2010)

does it hold up well?


----------



## Nstephan21 (Mar 20, 2019)

Erion10x said:


> does it hold up well?


I haven’t used it long enough to tell you but the guy that shared it with me had it 3 years. Even if it was shorter it is very simply to add layers or adjust layers or replace layers based on where you shoot it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nstephan21 (Mar 20, 2019)

Nursery Rat said:


> Can you shoot broadheads in it. It looks like it would work?


Yes from what I’m told from the guy that shared it with me although I haven’t personally tried it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farcanal (Dec 13, 2018)

Put the carpet on with the underside facing out . You can paint dots and stick cloth duct tape to it no probs.


----------



## Poppahunts (Jan 24, 2016)

Slick


----------



## fozzywozzy (Jul 25, 2018)

i like it


----------



## lpmitch805 (May 15, 2019)

Great idea!


----------



## spear0 (May 10, 2018)

I need to make something like this.


----------



## bowpress (Jan 7, 2016)

They don’t last long but work in a pinch but you can take a small cardboard box and wrap it in duct tape and poke a hole in it and fill it with the can of spray foam insulation that has the straw on it


----------



## Landonkyle (May 30, 2013)

Good ideas


----------



## nickee3158 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice build!


----------



## coug_guy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great ideas in this thread....


----------



## agrajag (Jun 22, 2016)

anyone tried to get a 3rd Hand target face around a foam core like this?


----------



## jsnell1988 (Jun 9, 2019)

How is it holding up?


----------



## apsudderth (Jun 14, 2019)

Cool idea for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coreyjordan11 (Jul 19, 2015)

interesting idea. looks like you get good use out of it


----------



## kenklimo (Jun 11, 2012)

I made a target out of large styrofoam blocks that were given to me. Stopped the arrows great, but the styrofoam would melt to the arrows and leave unwanted residue.


----------



## VLuong24 (Aug 4, 2018)

nice idea!


----------



## Izzy6675 (Jun 30, 2019)

I will be adding one of these to my to do list thanks


----------



## Manufan20 (Apr 15, 2017)

The melting as mentined above would be one of my concerns as well. Any idea if this target would have similar issues?


----------



## Guinnessguy (Jun 12, 2019)

I made a foam one similar to some of those above, using caulk to stick the pieces together. I let it dry for days, and when I shot it, it left caulk all over the arrows. It took weeks for the stuff to dry, and in the end I didn't really like the target. The arrows sunk in too far and were hard to pull out, even with lube. Maybe I'll try it with carpet over one side. Hopefully it'll prevent things from going in so far.


----------



## AABryan (Nov 21, 2018)

*Awesome*



Nstephan21 said:


> Recently got this idea from a guy. Homemade target made out of 2 sheets of foamular from your local Home Depot or Lowe’s. Pretty inexpensive and has lasted 3 years for him so far. Looking to make one myself.
> 
> What other durable homemade targets have y’all had experience making? Curious to see different designs.
> 
> ...





This is great! I will be making one for myself for sure! Thanks!


----------



## gobblerthumper (Oct 17, 2016)

I see a new project in my future


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Which foam is that on the op's arget? I know that lows and home depot sell several different types


----------



## archreygirl (Aug 10, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## rroe365 (Jul 8, 2019)

Smart.


----------



## tedrh (May 16, 2014)

nice


----------



## rivalstrings (Jan 18, 2018)

Big boy sells foam works well


----------



## petehx (Jul 25, 2019)

need to do this!


----------



## jakew1285 (Feb 23, 2016)

Cool DIY


----------



## Burnettcj (May 1, 2019)

good idea


----------



## nitr027 (Apr 11, 2019)

if you dont stick some in the wood you arent far enough back


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

neat


----------



## Guesty33 (Jul 29, 2019)

I made a similar setup with old foam gym mats. I typically use it for broadhead tuning though so I can save my expensive targets for nothing but field points.


----------



## bp4ester (Apr 29, 2019)

layed carpet at our local range. They hold up to a ton of use!


----------



## rickjames80 (May 31, 2007)

Excellent ideas


----------



## Dhillman (Jun 29, 2019)

Going to try one


----------



## s Fl sniper (Jun 7, 2009)

this is a great thread! i need to build a new target!!!


----------



## Kitchenfamily06 (Aug 25, 2019)

Nice I am going to have to make one for myself now


----------



## Soo Jit (Aug 12, 2007)

Good Idea!!


----------



## Michael chiong (Nov 3, 2017)

thanks for this thread


----------



## Jzoch (Aug 28, 2019)

Looks like it works!!


----------



## Kyle S (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice


----------



## TheOGPro308 (Sep 18, 2014)

Always thought about doing this but questioned how well it would stop arrows.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

TheOGPro308 said:


> Always thought about doing this but questioned how well it would stop arrows.


I've built carpet, cardboard, foam (all compressed) and bag targets and all but the bag Target held up well enough for daily public range use. If you're getting pass-throughs or too much penetration, just use more compression... unless your materials old then you just need to rearrange it .


----------



## howdawg81 (May 15, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Gronks (Aug 20, 2013)

Great idea


----------



## 7arturo7 (Jun 9, 2019)

Excellent.


----------



## eldridgemc (Jul 9, 2013)

well done


----------



## strut22 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice job


----------



## Syclone (Jul 18, 2016)

good work.


----------



## Jrey (Dec 1, 2016)

How many times has that shed been hit?


----------



## lacomj (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice idea. You could even throw a small door mat or carpet remnant over the front face (and clamp it in using the same clamps) to extend life?


----------



## sabrev65 (Oct 3, 2019)

I think I'm going to try the box filled with shopping bags thing.. I may throw some old rags in there. I have a ton of those


----------

